
Gistey: Make GitHub gists from local files through terminal - meetmangukiya
https://github.com/meetmangukiya/gistey
======
meetmangukiya
I had built it a few months ago. I wanted to write a stable CLI and wanted to
automate something that I'd have to use GUI for.

I setup CI, wrote few test cases and also made a style convention. This was
the first project where I setup CI, write tests, adhere to a standard, and
write good, atomic commits.

I learnt to use `argparse` module.

It is possible to upload more then 1 file with description and name of the
gist as of now.

There is also an option if you want the gist to be secret or not. Though
currently, the gists are made anonymously, they'll not be associated with your
account. That is something that I should implement in near future.

